# Blue eyes?



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Is it possible for a GSD to have blue eyes? I had never seen it before. A young dog has come through our rescue...she looks like a black german shepherd but she has blue eyes like a husky. She is so beautiful and unique...we are trying to find a good home for her.
The shelter had her labeled as a pure GSD hoping that would get her more interest but I am not sure a GSD can have blue eyes. Ideas? Thoughts?

I will get her picture so you guys can see....she is so pretty.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not that I know of. That's (from what I understand, have read and researched, and seen) a purely inuit-type dog thing. Malamutes, Siberian Husky, etc. Oh, and Australian Shepherds, and Catahoula Leopard Dogs too. (Basically inuit dogs and merle patterend breeds)

I would easily assume she's probably GSD/Husky.

EDIT: I think either way if she was labeled pure or a GSD/Husky she'd still get lots of attention. I know where I live people fawn over PB Husky-type dogs and GSD's just as much as the mixture of the two - most people seem to love the mixture of the two.

Heck, mine was even labeled as a mixture of the two!


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Picture added...

for some reason in my area people are hung up on having a "pure breed". Shoot even the mutts get more attention if they are called labradoodles as opposed to a lab mix. It is sad because all these dogs are so great and really appreciate having a home. I even ended up taking an Airdale/GSD mix and he is fast becoming one of the best dogs I have ever had...such a fun dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous!

I believe there is another member on here with a black GSD with blue eyes.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS! And I'd definitely say GSD/Husky Cross, at the very least. She looks to have little mix in her, but you can definitely see it (especially with the eyes). I wish I could take her home!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pictures of the other black GSD with blue eyes.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/167113-chance-dog-beach-long-beach.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/162248-my-blue-eyed-monsters.html


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm, then maybe there can be a rare instance where the genetics occur for a blue-eyed PB GSD? I was just reading about someone who had two PB AKC GSD's and all of the pups in the litter, with the exception of the one, were the dark brown eyes. The one pup had blue eyes. 

Weird! I guess I learn something new everyday


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Wow Chance is stunning too! I guess I had just never seen a GSD with blue eyes. It is very neat to say the least. I still think they must have husky or something in the blood somewhere but they do make a great cross.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, never say never. 

I think the female you listed is a bicolor GSD with blue eyes.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Which rescue?


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Well then I guess we will just keep calling her a GSD with blue eyes. She does have some brown on her legs but not alot. The vet said she is an older puppy/young adult maybe a year old. 
She is really timid right now but I am hoping with some attention and some groceries she will come out of her shell.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

asja said:


> Which rescue?


 
Paws of SW VA 

I have most of our foster dogs on my FB page. We also have a website. 

I also do alot of posting for the Norton Shelter and Russell County Shelter because we get alot of dogs from them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I think the female you listed is a bicolor GSD with blue eyes.


Sorry for a sight off topic- but it might help the OP in identification...
It is my understanding that only bicolor (or sables) can have tar heels and pencil toes. I guess I mean- a black & tan (blanket or saddle back) can _not_ have tar heels and pencil toes. Is that correct?

For the record, I had never seen tar heels and pencil toes prior to joining this forum. I _love_ them and hope my next GSD has them. The rescue in this thread is gorgeous!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very odd, sure looks like a purebred Bicolor by that picture, except for the eyes. But could have Husky in her? It is hard to tell, do you have other pictures? Maybe of her standing?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

its rare but a blue eye or blue eyes can pop up in GSDs. I believe it is seen in the Panda GSDs also.


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Here she is with her foster fur family. 

I will try to get better pictures. Right now she is so timid...you have to bribe her or pull her to get her to do anything. It is sad...like she is depressed or something.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> Pictures of the other black GSD with blue eyes.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/167113-chance-dog-beach-long-beach.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/162248-my-blue-eyed-monsters.html


That dog is a mix though.



> We had a DNA test done but the only convincing breeds were german shepherd and collie. As it turns out, I just recently spotted one of his brothers and the owner knew his parents. *The mom was a GSD/wolf hybrid and the dad was a white pit mix.*


I'd say the OP dog is a mix, probably GSD and Husky. Beautiful regardless though!!  Hope she finds a home quick!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue GSDs have blue eyes, I dont see why a bicolor cant? Maybe there was a blue in her pedigree and she inherrited (sp) the blue eyes?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

wildo said:


> For the record, I had never seen tar heels and pencil toes prior to joining this forum. I _love_ them and hope my next GSD has them. The rescue in this thread is gorgeous!


 
Is that what these are? 



















Please ignore the fact that she needed her nails trimmed BADLY in the top picture.

I'd always wondered what those would be referred to - people ask me all the time about that coloring.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

She looks like a PB bi-color, except for the eyes. Blue eyes can happen, rarely, by way of mutation. I've seen a couple in GSDs, and also a couple in Rotties, where the dogs were clearly PB but the eyes were weird. So it is possible she is PB despite the eyes. If she were mixed with any of the normal blue eyed breeds like Aussie or Husky, there would be something else of those breeds coming through in her looks by way of color, structure, hair, tail, and she doesn't have any indicators of anything but GSD from what I can see in that photo.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Alexandria610 said:


> Is that what these are?
> I'd always wondered what those would be referred to - people ask me all the time about that coloring.


You got it! So freakin' cool looking, no?


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

wildo said:


> You got it! So freakin' cool looking, no?


Yeah, I LOVE that about Alex, among other things! I always get asked why she's colored like that (and sometimes people don't realize that the black on her toes is fur and not her nails - freaks some people out until they realize that her nails are barely there and that all of that is fur color), and I always get people giggling about her 'tar heels' and saying how cute it is that it looks like she stepped in something.

I'm looking into getting another GSD sable, and I hope she has it as well!


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the input and the other pictures. It is definately a neat thing to see.

This girl needs some socialization. She seems fine with other dogs but she is afraid of people. I hate to think that someone could hurt a dog let alone a pretty girl like her.

I am so used to my GSD that is always at attention and full of energy...this one is going to be a challenge. I hope I can help bring her out of her depression.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a black lab x with blue eyes, and it turned out she was blind. Does this dog have such issues?


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> We had a black lab x with blue eyes, and it turned out she was blind. Does this dog have such issues?


She passed her vet check fine. She responds when you talk to her and she will play with the other dogs. If she is blind she hides it well. I haven't seen anything obvious that would make me think she is. She has been bounced around so much...from the shelter to the vet to foster care...I think she is just unsure right now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jmeade said:


> Thank you for the input and the other pictures. It is definately a neat thing to see.
> 
> This girl needs some socialization. She seems fine with other dogs but she is afraid of people. I hate to think that someone could hurt a dog let alone a pretty girl like her.
> 
> I am so used to my GSD that is always at attention and full of energy...this one is going to be a challenge. I hope I can help bring her out of her depression.


I tell you what, it is somewhat depressing to see that in dogs - especially such beautiful, young, and promising dogs. I had the same problem with Alex when I first got her. I rescued her at 4 1/2 months from our local humane society after they found her and two other puppies abandoned in a foreclosed home. She was timid, scared, unsure of just about everything, and didn't even want to be near me for almost a week.

I felt like it would never change.

Now? You wouldn't even recognize her as the same dog. It will take some work for whoever takes her in, but it will be worth the reward when she finally starts to show her true colors and trust others. It can be an amazing thing!


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Thank you MaggieRose for making the picture bigger...I put another one in also with her foster friends. My computer compresses the pictures to much...either to big or to small.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Those eyes, man she is pretty. How far away from Asheville NC is this rescue? Been looking for a female to keep Banjo on his toes.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Huh, don't see an edit button. Oh well.

Anyway, PM sent to OP.


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

Right now she is in foster care in Wise VA.
Our rescue is based out of Coeburn VA. where I live.

Paws of SW VA is a non profit organization...recognised 501c. I don't know if posting our website is allowed but I will.


*paws*swva.org

The lady in charge of this website is very busy and it isn't always up to date. If you would be interested in this sweetie I can get you more information on her. We don't know alot about her history as she was picked up as a stray with no collar...so I can really only tell you about the last two months of her life.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl, I love those blue eyes. And to me she looks to be a PB bi-color shepherd. :wub::wub:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

It could also be a mix with harlequin(merle in American ) Beauceron. I remember a pic many years ago of a GSDxHarlequin Beauceron. It was pretty similar to that pic except it had a tiny bit of merle patterning on one leg, and it had one blue eye and one brown. The ears were about 90% up, just the tips folded over. It did have the double dew claws that the Beaucerons have, too.

Annette


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

ahhh i want!!!!! that's so pretty!!! i hope you find a home for her 
i've always thought huskies were the only dogs with blue eyes so it would have to be a mix.
keep us updated-if for some reason you can't get rid of her contact me. i am serious lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She is beautiful. It is possible for a GSD to either inherit or have a spontaneous mutation that causes blue eyes.
I wish I could take her! I always want to help the dogs who are shy/depressed since my heart dog was like that when I first got her... Bianca also had zero confidence when I got her and was very unsure about everything, she is a LOT better now but still if I call "Hey!" at my cats she will get worried and try to hide in a corner.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jmeade said:


> Right now she is in foster care in Wise VA.
> Our rescue is based out of Coeburn VA. where I live.
> 
> Paws of SW VA is a non profit organization...recognised 501c. I don't know if posting our website is allowed but I will.
> ...


If you get her out of this area of the board.... and instead post her info/photos/contact info in the Non-Urgent GSD Rescue & Adoption - German Shepherd Dog Forums you may get more responses.

:wub:


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

As a sidenote blue eyes in an Alaskan Malamute are a fault. I have never seen one. That doesn't mean it can't happen, just as in a GSD. 

Powell


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Jmeade said:


> Paws of SW VA
> 
> I have most of our foster dogs on my FB page. We also have a website.
> 
> I also do alot of posting for the Norton Shelter and Russell County Shelter because we get alot of dogs from them.



Beautiful dog, I am originally from St. Paul, I know how hard it can be to re home a dog in that area. Does she need any help financially?


----------



## Jmeade (May 22, 2011)

BlackJack said:


> Beautiful dog, I am originally from St. Paul, I know how hard it can be to re home a dog in that area. Does she need any help financially?


Wow talk about a small world. St Paul is right down the road. I actually go grocery shopping there. 
Right now we have great fosters and people who donate money. Our vet gives us a deal on the shots/spays for our rescue dogs. So she is safe. 

Our website does have a paypal button for people who want to donate money. We usually get dog food/collars...those type of donations which is good too.

This area is so over run with strays...and a back yard breeder on every corner. It makes me sick. For every dog we can help there is another three or four that get put down. 

It is an uphill battle even for the really nice dogs. For some reason black dogs have a hard time finding homes. I don't understand that at all....I love black dogs.

I started this as a blue eyes thread but I guess I should make her a page on the rescue section. Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous. She looks all GSD to me. I've seen PB GSDs with blue eyes but i saw it in the black and tans. Very striking bi-color girl. its very possibly and likely its a mutation like the panda gene.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She is very pretty indeed. I with a few others who posted that blue eyes are showing up in the Panda line so i'm sure it can happen in other GSD lines as well.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

There are definitely purebred GSD's with blue eyes...they're called blue GSD's...and I have one!

She's 5 months old and if you click on my name you'll find all kinds of pics of her on here...I kinda' love to post them!!

Here's one I just took today. By the way, yours probably is a solid blue GSD (mine is red and blue) - but she may just look black. My girl has what looks like black on some areas of her fur now - but it's not - it's a smoky gray/blue - but you can't tell unless she's right next to a true black dog. You can definitely tell on her face and nose leather though! Is your dog's nose leather solid black? If so, it's probably a mix. True, blue GSD's don't have any black on their nose leather - or anywhere else for that matter. Also, my girl has BLUE skin underneath her dark fur - check that, too.

Here's a link that will tell you all about blue GSD's. There's lots of pics on there, too!

BlueDogs - Find Information about Blue, Liver and Isabella colored German Shepherd Dogs!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jmeade said:


> She passed her vet check fine. She responds when you talk to her and she will play with the other dogs. If she is blind she hides it well. I haven't seen anything obvious that would make me think she is. She has been bounced around so much...from the shelter to the vet to foster care...I think she is just unsure right now.


Tiara went blind at about 6-7mos. of age. 






If you watch, she steps out slightly further with her front paws than what you'd think of as "typical".

Of course she'd bump into things, but once adjusted to new surroundings, she did fine. 

She didn't care, nor did the other dogs, that she couldn't see!


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

They have the same eyes for sure.


----------

